# KOR - Korab Resources



## Epsilon (19 September 2005)

Please keep an eye on this one (KOR)......
1) Best Uranium leases adjacent to the Rum Jungle mine in the Northern Territory, and also near by (Batchelor)....
2) Proven Gold reserves (ready to be mined) of over 300,000 ounces.....
3) Excellent poly-metalic leases......
4) ONLY 15 million shares are tradable!!!!!!!!!

PS. New listing with all its dough intact, in the bank!!!!

PS1. You will not regret it by paying a "bit" of attention to KOR........


----------



## profithunter (23 September 2005)

*Re: Korab Resources.....KOR.....*

Cant help but think your post is a bit of a spruik for KOR...but anyway...I was going to buy this stock in the float but decided against it when the prospectus was extended.  I can't believe how the stock has traded since listing. I'm definitely keeping an eye on it


----------



## Epsilon (23 September 2005)

*Re: Korab Resources.....KOR.....*

P/H....You don't have to have a PhD in Hieroglyphics in order to see that this stock is moving (thus far atleast) one way (UP)....
The reasons are  obvious. Excellent Uranium leases in the NT plus gold reserves in one of their leases in WA.
People (punters, investors) are buying KOR in anticipation of their drilling in their NT leases, which the management MUST announce soon.
If they don't.....You may see a temporary quiet period, but when finally they will start drilling Korab could easily move much higher....
That's it how I see the situation with this one......Mind you...KOR is not the only Uranium stock that is performing very well at the moment.....

*****Keep an eye also on GGY......Uranium results are expected whinin a week or two. Rumor has it that they will be super-excellent))
**** And of-course....The dark horse of the field. REEFTON!!!!!!!!!!!
Enjoy a great weekend)


----------



## samsterchan (22 November 2005)

*KOR - KORAB RESOURCES finds gold !*

Day traders ! This is a great company to put on your radar !

Get in while it is hot ! Buy at 0.31 to 0.32.

Mkt sensitive announcement came in 10 mins ago.

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20051122/pdf/00569506.pdf

This news was eagerly awaited by the market. Volume has spiked in the past 30 mins.

KORAB is also a uranium exploration company !


----------



## samsterchan (30 December 2005)

*KOR - just spiked 5 mins ago*

Keep an eye for this one. I still have faith that this will return to its former glory.

It's been some time since the last market sensitive announcement came in.
They should be releasing more pertinent info regarding the uranium exploration findings in the early part of Jan 2006.  Uranium prices are still at an all time high !

This could be a great time to go in.


----------



## Porper (30 December 2005)

*Re: KOR - just spiked 5 mins ago*



			
				samsterchan said:
			
		

> Keep an eye for this one. I still have faith that this will return to its former glory.
> 
> It's been some time since the last market sensitive announcement came in.
> They should be releasing more pertinent info regarding the uranium exploration findings in the early part of Jan 2006.  Uranium prices are still at an all time high !
> ...




It was a great time to buy in last month according to you samsterchan, the price has gone down since then. :silly:

The chart paints a sorry, sorry picture imo.

Wouldn't touch it with your money let alone my own.

Not to say the price won't go up, but no signs of that happening yet.


----------



## britishcarfreak (2 January 2007)

Over a year since anyone posted anything on this stock.  

Check it out!!!


----------



## LifeisShort (2 January 2007)

You can practically put this graph onto any uranium stock with the same results at the moment......


----------



## britishcarfreak (2 January 2007)

The market depth is interesting though.  There's presently only 6 unique sellers.  With depth that thin on the sell side it could get a bit crazy.


----------



## smelly sox (3 January 2007)

Director sets up office in china. Do you think he might be looking for a Chinese partner to mine some leases......share price doesnt seem to stop going up. Might have to get in.


----------



## megla (26 March 2007)

ok, whats the go? It is going up and up, with no announcements...?


----------



## Sean K (26 March 2007)

Entitlement to the uranium spin off.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 March 2007)

kennas said:


> Entitlement to the uranium spin off.




I'd say so


----------



## megla (27 March 2007)

kennas said:


> Entitlement to the uranium spin off.




What is the uranium spin off?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 March 2007)

I'd say punters who saw NTU and NUP list especially are now pilling onto KOR for its spin off

KOR fell to 50c during the correction  



Also hi Megla, sorry but no spoon feeding here, please read through this thread and also have a look at KOR announcements,


----------



## Sean K (28 March 2007)

megla said:


> What is the uranium spin off?



They are listing their U assest. Priority issue to KOR holders + potentially some options. Check KORs ann megla.


----------



## megla (28 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> sorry but no spoon feeding here, please read through this thread and also have a look at KOR announcements,




No problem, just needed direction. Thanks heaps.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 March 2007)

KORAB has acquired more U for our spin off, aren't they kind, stock going bonkers of late


----------



## nizar (28 March 2007)

Management designed the spin-off in a very smart way, trying to get a ARU style jump in the share price - and its working.

Thats gold no record date for the entitlement - means KOR will be stronger for longer.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 April 2007)

Has just announced details of its Uranium spin-off,

Majority of the IPO will be going to domestic and international institutions!

There will be a very small allocation to priority KOR holders, of which thoise holding more than 15,000 shares will be given preference, if this is a 20c IPO I think it will out perform TOE/EME on list


----------



## ta2693 (23 April 2007)

Who is going to participate in this IPO? Is 15000 threshold a little bit high?


----------



## 56gsa (23 April 2007)

Have i read it right - they still haven't set the record date - yet the shares fell 22c today as if they had?   is this people with less than 15,000 selling thinking they won't get the IPO?  or because there will be no in specie distribution now?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 April 2007)

*The majority of shares in the IPO will be offered to domestic and offshore
institutions* *however, Korab shareholders will be given a priority allocation. *

The level of the IPO priority entitlement has not yet been determined but will be proportional to the shareholding in Korab held on the record date. Furthermore, it is expected that Korab shareholders holding more than 15,000 shares on the record date will be given preference.

This does not mean you must hold more than 15,000 shares to get an allocation, but rather if you do, you will get preferential treatment


----------



## ta2693 (24 April 2007)

Hopefully this one is not on pro rata basis.


----------



## Glenhaven (24 April 2007)

ta2693 said:


> Hopefully this one is not on pro rata basis.




They said in the announcment that shareholders would be issued shares in proportion to their shareholding. So yes it will be on pro rata basis to yoir current holding.


----------



## Glenhaven (24 April 2007)

56gsa said:


> Have i read it right - they still haven't set the record date - yet the shares fell 22c today as if they had?   is this people with less than 15,000 selling thinking they won't get the IPO?  or because there will be no in specie distribution now?




I think it was caused by then saying they are reviewing and may cancell the in specie distribution to current shareholders.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 May 2007)

Was just readin KOR's Qtrly, some very interesting Info in their, it should be noted that any new Uranium projects KOR acquires it must vend into its new Uranium IPO as that was part of the agreement it created.

Will be a cracker of an IPO

Overseas Projects
During the quarter, Korab has begun the review of *several overseas uranium projects which contain established uranium resources *as well as projects containing deposits of copper and gold. The projects are located in Eastern Europe. At the date of this report, the reviews and discussions with the current owners and/or operators of the projects are still in progress.

CORPORATE ACTIVITY
During the quarter Korab has continued work on spinning-off its uranium assets into Uranium Australia Ltd. Uranium Australia Ltd is a resources company focused on uranium *exploration and development in Australia and overseas.*


----------



## Realisten123 (20 October 2007)

*KOR  Korab*

Anyone? pls help me with some information, anyone have this stock?
I do not know the news, have had the stock a year or so.

What triggers do we have in near time?


----------



## Pommiegranite (8 November 2007)

Does anyone know why the SP is moving today?

Could it be a potnetial breakout? Volume is low...but it seems as though this gold stock has headed inthe worng direction for far to long.


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2007)

Pommiegranite said:


> Does anyone know why the SP is moving today?
> 
> Could it be a potnetial breakout? Volume is low...but it seems as though this gold stock has headed inthe worng direction for far to long.



No idea, but looks great for a breakout. 

Already occurred perhaps when it cracked 30.

Perhaps just tracking other U potentials who are starting to turn across the board.


----------



## Pommiegranite (8 November 2007)

Thanks Kennas. 

Perhaps the non computation of the following formula explains it :

High POG + U recovery + recent project aquisitions + majorly oversold + majorly forgotten = Only $15 million market cap

Here's a broker report from February. 

http://www.korabresources.com.au/documents/KORReport.pdf

From what I can see they have 300k ounces of gold at Melrose alone.

Batchlor could have much more with much higher grades.

Could be worth a punt!


----------



## Pommiegranite (8 November 2007)

I think that an announcement is forthcoming in relation to the following which is way overdue. 

Note...the deposit is fully prepared for open pit mining, with production estimated Sep-Oct07. Talk about fastracking!


June 26

Korab Resources Ltd would like to announce that it has entered into preliminary agreement to acquire a majority stake in Donetsky Kryazh Ltd (DKL). The agreement is subject to satisfactory completion of due diligence review. 

DKL is a resources company based in Ukraine. The main asset of DKL is Bobrikovo gold deposit located in the Lugansk region in eastern Ukraine.​
Korab has received a large amount of geological and technical data which was produced by DKL as part of completed Feasibility Study.​
We are currently reviewing the data with the aim of producing within the next 2 months estimate of the reserves and resources for the Bobrikovo deposit.​
Within the oxidised zone from the surface to 35 meter level Korab is targeting between 1.6 million tones at an average grade of 1.6 g/t for a total of 82,000 ounces of gold and 1.8 million tones at an average grade of 1.8 g/t for a total of *104,000 ounces of gold*.

Within the sulphide zone below 35 meters Korab is targeting between 3.8 million tones at an average grade of 4 g/t for a total of 490,000 ounces of gold and 4 million tones at an average grade of 5 g/t for a total of *640,000 ounces of gold*.​
*The deposit is fully prepared for open pit mining.* Geographical and hydrogeological conditions are favourable for easy ore extraction and on-site processing. If Korab proceeds with the acquisition of the equity in DKL, *it is the intention of Korab’s board to commence mining of the oxidized zone of the Bobrikovo deposit in September-October 2007.*​


----------



## Realisten123 (29 December 2007)

What about KOR today? Cant see any reason to keep it a actually?
Why is it that low turn over? Anyone believe in this stock? The future could give 10% or? Why wait for that in a couple of years?


----------



## huyha123 (30 December 2007)

I am currently looking for some stocks to buy and this one look interesting. would like to know more as well.


----------



## happytown (20 July 2009)

ann just out regarding free shares in upcoming IPO - one free UAU share (20c IPO) for every KOR share held, seeking to list in october -  KOR currently 11.5c



> ...
> 
> All Korab shareholders holding shares on the record date will be entitled to participate on equal terms in the distribution and following the approval of the distribution *will receive 1 free share in UAU for each Korab share they hold*. The record date will be a date in the future and will be provided in the notice of the meeting.
> 
> ...



cheers


----------



## rabbit59 (13 August 2009)

Happytown,

Same ann last week - it flew up to 20c and then back to 14 where i had made up my mind to jump in, managed to grab on just as ANOTHER ann came out saying 1.33 UAU shares for every 1 KOR held...

any ideas of weather this is ever going to happen? or where this company is headed? 

Cheers


----------



## Buckfont (20 January 2010)

When is a ramp not a ramp. I find this rule a little confusing but there was an announcement out today that pointed out some positive news as to the the possibilities of KOR. Anyone can go to Yahoo fin go to vol/gain/ losers. I hold s
shares here but wish had bought at 52 wk low of 0.04c. 

The fountain


----------



## Buckfont (22 January 2010)

Ann that both the gold divisions 

1) Melrose in West Aust and 
2) Bobrikovo in the Ukraine

shall be split up and relisted with their own IPO at a future date on the ASX.
There shall be a an offer of 1-1.5 free shares for Lugansk Gold (Bobrikovo) and an offer of 1 free share for Melrose, for every KOR share held. A similar situation to the offer of UAU in the NT. KOR still rose today despite a s**t day today across the market. I hold KOR.

Not too many posts on this. Can anybody else shed further light?


----------



## Buckfont (8 February 2010)

Received in the mail today Uranium Australia Ltd, (UAU), ACN 123452915, notice of AGM. to be held on 26/2/10.

UAU is a spin off of Korab (KOR), that allocated approx. 1.37 UAU shares for each KOR share held.

There has been no ann on any pages and I find it a bit odd that UAU intend to list in Feb. without any notice.

This is 3rd post in a row. Hope I`m within the boundaries. 

Some feedback would be appreciated. Thankx,

The fountain


----------



## Buckfont (12 February 2010)

Again, just reporting a 20% upside to KOR at the close after their ann at 14.48 today.

Their last ann was on28/1/10. I noticed that the the opening thread as to this co. was on 19/9/05. and this one is #40. Not a lot of interest after four and a half years. However it is hard to go past the facts that shares that are given through loyalty are a rare beast, or in this case, an angel.

See my last few posts. I`m unaware of any other co`s that have done a similar thing and I`d be interested to know.

Not good at sending links, does very late `50`s ring a bell? but I have to say as you get older a sense of `knowing` sets in and the intuitive trust takes shape.

All the best to all everyone trying to make their fortune.

The fountain


----------



## Buckfont (25 February 2010)

24/2/10 Trading halt

25/2/10 Suspension from official quotation re ann. re maiden JORC code compliant mineral resource statement for Bobrikovo gold/silver project in the Ukraine.

Closing price $0.35c

Not sure which way this is heading, but with the assets KOR has the potential is there. See last posts.

Feel like I`m in on the desert island here. Any other castaways around? Otherwise I`ll stop posting.


----------



## Buckfont (1 March 2010)

Buckfont said:


> 24/2/10 Trading halt
> 
> 25/2/10 Suspension from official quotation re ann. re maiden JORC code compliant mineral resource statement for Bobrikovo gold/silver project in the Ukraine.
> 
> ...




New ann after temporary suspension.

Maiden JORC code compliant AU reserves at Bobrikovo of 960,000oz, with potential for further substantial mineralisation.

Mining to commence March 2010 to commence production Q2 2011.


----------



## Buckfont (17 May 2010)

Peter Switzer has KOR on his radar along with ADI. Both have had a ripper of a day. KOR up 25%, ADI up 46%.

New ann from KOR today :

http://www.aspectfinancial.com.au/d...Jyb3JwYWdlcy9wZGZkZWxheWVkLmpzcA==&popup=true


----------



## packapoo (20 August 2010)

Somewhere along the way there seems to have been a rather large hiccup in the share price. Any word on what went wrong?
I used to be in this security but seemed a little too volatile so got out. Recently looked to be on the up and up then fell over.


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (20 August 2010)

They have split KOR up into 3 different companies. KOR, and 2 gold spin-off. Both are meant to be worth over 20c when they are floated in the coming months. So in reality KOR is still worth .15c, +20c+, +20c+ = 55c+++


----------



## Buckfont (20 August 2010)

BrightGreenGlow said:


> They have split KOR up into 3 different companies. KOR, and 2 gold spin-off. Both are meant to be worth over 20c when they are floated in the coming months. So in reality KOR is still worth .15c, +20c+, +20c+ = 55c+++




Jk that depends if the IPO opening price can sustain at the 20c level as many IPO`s have fallen below their opening price.

I got out of KOR late June on 34cps profit. Nice little earner for me. Might revisit if it gets to 10-12c and  Melrose and Lugansk at a lower IPO price.

Will see how the gold price is but Im more than happy with the outlook for others as in IGR, RRL, and PRU.


----------



## Trevor Perth (19 October 2010)

Looks like the Rum Jungle project continues to hit a sweet spot!!
Up another 25% already today


----------



## Sean K (19 October 2010)

Trevor Perth said:


> Looks like the Rum Jungle project continues to hit a sweet spot!!
> Up another 25% already today



I haven't read their report on the rare earth potential at RJ yet, but the market action looks like hot air to me. Make the most of it if you're trading, watch for the inevitable sell off.


----------



## Trevor Perth (19 October 2010)

Thanks Kennas, good advice.  I'm just watching at present, but REE are the flavour at present.


----------



## flee (30 October 2010)

Looks like all the hype is gone; even after another announcement regarding nickel sulphides, it pulled back from 50c to 35c.

Was good while it lasted.


----------



## condog (18 November 2010)

FOR months now Pure Speculation has been warning that rare earths is just the latest bubble - and, eventually, investors will be hurt. 
Now everyone’s jumping on our bandwagon. Our lone voice has been joined now by newspapers and newsletters in North America and London.

This from the Globe & Mail in Toronto: “Although rare earth prices could stay high for a while (mines do not open overnight), new digging and new alternatives are likely to put an expiration date on this bull market.”

And this appeared in London’s Financial Times: “Fears about Chinese supplies of vital rare earth elements have sent the shares of small mining companies soaring, a surge that executives and analysts warn is turning into a bubble.” An index of rare earth company shares produced by Kaiser Bottom-Fish Online, a research service, has risen 12-fold since the end of 2008, and 35 per cent in the past month. The FT noted that “six obscure junior miners, based in the US, Canada and Australia, now have a combined market capitalisation of close to $US7 billion, even though none of them yet mine any rare earths, yet the total value of rare earths traded in a year totals about $US2bn“.

Start of sidebar. Skip to end of sidebar.
.End of sidebar. Return to start of sidebar.
And now let’s take a local example. At the beginning of last week, Pure Speculation reported thus:

“ANOTHER rare earths mania alert! Shares in Korab Resources closed at 15c on Thursday but were up by 105 per cent in the first five minutes of trade the next morning after Korab reported it had discovered rare earths mineralisation at Rum Jungle in the Northern Territory. However, there was no detail about the composition of these rare earths elements but, hey, who worries about that sort of thing anyway? Certainly not the punters as they leapt into KOR, the stock ending the day up 86.7 per cent on high turnover. If it's rare earths, it must be a winner, right?”

Our wonderment has now been followed by Peter Strachan in his latest weekly bulletin from StockAnalysis. He doesn’t hold back.

“Over the past couple of years, Korab has variously portrayed itself as a gold company, phosphate, uranium, base metals and cobalt (company), more recently as a rare earths company! Whew, how does this company keep up with itself? … Gee, it must be hard to make discoveries like this without doing a bit of drilling or even soil sampling”. There’s plenty more, but we’ll let his subscribers enjoy that.

Strachan also comments on Korab’s Monday announcement. That was the one where the very highest nickel grade from a 102m intersection was just 0.18 per cent nickel and the lowest was 0.01 per cent - but the junior nevertheless saw fit to suggest similarities to the huge Voisey’s Bay nickel deposit in Canada. We think the term “drawing a long bow” probably fits this one.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...ad-it-here-first/story-e6frg9ex-1225944148371


----------



## Hal2000 (16 March 2012)

I took a very good look at this Co (KOR) over the IPO's it had on issue.
Now past the 4th Sup, looks like NO HOPE IN HELL of raising cash, not much in the bank AT ALL from the markets (Ok, I exagerate, perhaps a 3% chance).
Probably TECHNICALLY INSOLVENT pending a loan from god knows who.
Looks like the company may not be able to maintain its self after the next time the tea lady stocks up on dunny paper and tea bags and milk.
Now at 15 cents (god only knows why).
Kor looks in dire straights.
YOU would have to be nuts to hold right now
Now in a Trading Halt??????????
Good news or bad news??????????


----------



## Hal2000 (12 April 2012)

*Re: Korab Resources.....KOR.....*



profithunter said:


> Cant help but think your post is a bit of a spruik for KOR...but anyway...I was going to buy this stock in the float but decided against it when the prospectus was extended.  I can't believe how the stock has traded since listing. I'm definitely keeping an eye on it




KOR is in deep brown
Apparently KOR shares are about to be severely diluted by about 100,000,000 as a consequence of the failure of the Melrose and Lugank IPO's.
What's worse is that the company is cash strapped, is a year ot two behind schedule, and is currently going absolutely no place in particular.
For all the inflated embellished nonsense spruiking and ramping of shares this company has engaged in over the last 3 years she's a right proper dud.


----------



## Hal2000 (15 May 2012)

This comany just announced "extreemly encouraging high grade" results from its drilling at its Melrose Project.
Hole DD001 was pretty much the same, nothing theresave for another anomolous assay at 32.7-34.4 meters @13.05 g/t.
And that folks, is that.
WHAT UTTER BULL****!
When I read the other results it was all appalling low grade, in fact, "O" grade.
Totally uneconomic in anyones language save for two tiny insignificant intersections.
WTF, total crap!!!!
Seems like this company is total BS.
How about the Trade Practices Act?
Is this some kind of con?


----------



## springhill (16 July 2012)

*SPECTACULAR COPPER RESULTS FROM ASHBURTON DOWNS*

● Significant new copper complex in the Ashburton Basin south of Paraburdoo comprising North Mount Elephant, Green Elephant, East Elephant and Mount Elephant
● Green Elephant copper anomaly covers two square kilometers (2,000,000 square meters) with some 970,000 square meters of visible copper mineralisation
O Multiple assays grading 5% to 20% copper
O Four trenches of over 10m length each averaging greater than 5% copper
● Up to 45% (450,000 ppm) copper assays in rock chip samples at Mount Elephant
● EM surveys show 2.5 km long conductor coinciding with high grade copper assays

Whilst previous exploration was very promising, the relative remoteness of the Ashburton Downs project area, coupled with the lack of modern exploration tools such as helicopter borne VTEM surveys and mobile metal ions sampling (MMI) to assist targeting, led to previous explorers failing to follow through on their prospective results with significant drilling programs.
Korab intends to follow-up with an MMI program accompanied by helicopter electromagnetic surveys designed to delineate discrete drilling targets, followed by a preliminary drilling program.
Initial work to facilitate this program has already been completed during recent site visits, with additional field work planned to commence next week. This drill hole targeting program is expected to take approximately three months to complete, with results expected in 3Q 2012. Timing will, to a certain extent, be weather dependent, with parts of the area subject to occasional flooding.

If the potential resource is hard to get to, imagine how hard it will be to get out!
Add to that flooding, I find it hard to see this ever getting off the ground.
Complex and expensive challenges.

The management hasn't changed in KOR at this point.
Can't argue there is copper there, but then again I guess you can trench and rock chip in the areas you want to maximise results.
Will be worth watching to see what comes of the eventual drilling campaign, even if it's just to see what's there.


----------



## springhill (26 July 2012)

*HIGH GRADE GOLD IN FINAL ASSAYS FROM MELROSE PROJECT

*● Encouraging results from final batch of half core assays from Melrose Project
● New intercepts include 7.16 g/t gold over 1m at end of hole from 119m and 3.16 g/t gold over 1m from 112m
● Metallurgical and leach testing continues


----------



## Hal2000 (3 January 2013)

nizar said:


> Management designed the spin-off in a very smart way, trying to get a ARU style jump in the share price - and its working.
> 
> Thats gold no record date for the entitlement - means KOR will be stronger for longer.







Korab has turned out to be a real FIZZER.

ALL SPRUIK AND NO IDENTIFIABLE ACTION.


----------



## springhill (3 January 2013)

Hal2000 said:


> Korab has turned out to be a real FIZZER.
> 
> ALL SPRUIK AND NO IDENTIFIABLE ACTION.




That is all a matter of perspective. If someone had a piece of the 116% rise in the chart I am sure they are more than happy with KOR performance recently.
Chart software is lagging so does not show the retrace back to 9.2c.

123m shares, 44m options and up to $33m incoming subject to conditions being met. Can't think of any specs off the top of my head with that set up, *IF* it pans out that way.

High risk, but a slice of KOR at current SP could pay nicely if this scenario occurs.


----------



## skc (3 January 2013)

Here's an example of what KOR did to its shareholders in the past.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120319/pdf/4253dbrmf7hsqt.pdf

A blatant lie then an attempt to change history. Trust management at your own peril.

A quick google of the supposed acquirer showed that it's a Zimbabwe entity with questionable history/ethics.

And they did a placement today to un-named gold fund.

Would not touch it with a 10ft pole, and still can't believe ASX let them get away with this kind of BS.


----------



## Buckfont (15 February 2013)

Haven`t had much to do with KOR for quite awhile, but this article quoting David Baker, from Baker Steel CM, may put a rocket under KOR. It is in a trading halt till Tues pending an an ann. The management have been far from transparent in the past so it`ll be interesting to see what they have up their sleeve.

To quote from the Age / SMH....

David Baker, a co-founder of London-based Baker Steel Capital Managers, is responsible for investing more than $1.2 billion in gold mining companies, so you would be surprised to hear that one of his favourites has a market cap of only $11 million.

He cites little-known ASX-listed Korab Resources as one of his favourites. Sure, he likes the fact that the company is sitting on a 2 million-ounce gold resource in the middle of the Ukraine, which is “at a decent grade, which could be mined cheaply”. He also likes that it has assets that it is trying to sell for $15 million.

But what really impresses Baker is that this month the company said that once it becomes a gold producer, in addition to “dollar” based reporting it will report its production results in terms of ounces produced, and net ounces retained after cost of production.

Korab goes further than this and says it will give shareholders the option of receiving their dividend in gold, which is in many ways equivalent to delivering investors a royalty.
Advertisement

This is music to the ears of David Baker: “If you buy gold shares, the miner goes to a lot of effort to dig it up and convert it to gold, which is what the ETF holders want!

“It gives investors more clarity and makes mining companies realise that their focus should be on maximising ounce returns to shareholders. If this happens maybe more people might buy them.”

ETFs, or exchange traded funds, whose movements are based on the price of gold, have been soaking up the vast majority of investors' dollars since they came onto the scene about 10 years ago.

Their popularity is based on investors looking for access to the yellow stuff, which is in increasing demand as the world becomes a more uncertain place, and currencies get debased by monetary policy.

Consequently, the gold miners are finding it harder than ever to attract funds. In the past five years the FTSE Gold Mines Index has declined about 17 per cent. In contrast the gold price, which the ETFs trade in line with, has more than doubled.

Gold miners are now cheaper than ever. Before the financial crisis, gold producers routinely traded at big premiums – on price earnings ratios of 20 to 30 times, versus the market average of 15 times. These days they trade on single-digit PEs.

Big money to be made if gold miners get it right

Should the gold price rise, these miners are more leveraged than ever. For example, if the gold price climbs 15 per cent from its current level of US$1635 (A$1578) to its record high in September 2011 of US$1920 an ounce, he estimates his fund could run up more than 50 per cent if this happens.

Gold companies are victims of the US dollar, which is a “flawed currency” according to Baker, because its value is being undermined by “quantitative easing” or QE, which has led to trillions of greenbacks entering the system.

Once upon a time (in the 20 years following the gold peak in 1980) it was sensible for a gold producer to forward sell its gold production to take advantage of the US currency's reserve status.

Now, it is clear that the US dollar is depreciating as the gold price rises so forward selling makes no sense. And Baker laments that gold companies “still feel compelled to sell the precious commodity immediately having been mined and then to convert their margin into depreciating dollars”.

While dollar costs are going up for miners, these same costs have stayed steady as a percentage of ounces mined. For example, the capital cost of a new gold mine is around 10 per cent of its gold reserves; while mining the gold costs around half that gold.

What is left for shareholders is 20 per cent of the gold in the mine, according to Baker's analysis. Of this, he says that companies should be paying out 5 per cent of their gold reserves in royalties.

The majority of gold companies may never adopt Baker's suggestions, but it is hard to disagree with this statement from a man who has more invested than most in the yellow stuff:

“To produce an ounce of gold takes a lot of blood, sweat, tears and hard work; to produce a dollar takes the pres of a button.”


----------



## craigj (1 February 2014)

great ann. this week permit to mine the rock phosphate in the NT

very easy mining to dig it out and bag it up

used as a cheap fertilizer

close to infrastructure

market cap 4 million

dual listed in berlin

also has a large gold deposit in ukraine

looks super cheap at these prices


----------



## greggles (22 March 2018)

Korab Resources has climbed 38.24% to 4.7c today after some good news regarding the pre-feasibility study to develop its Winchester magnetite deposit as a direct shipping ore (DSO) operation.

The bottom line is:

12 year quarry life
12.2 million tonnes of magnesium carbonate rock
Project CapEx of $2.4 to $2.5 million
Projected Free Cash Flow of approximately $434 million
The economics of the project seem pretty robust. If everything goes to plan and the various assumptions, such as exchange rates and market prices for magnetite, remain within reasonable ranges, Winchester looks like a very profitable operation for KOR.


----------



## craigj (30 April 2021)

Korab resources    trading at a mc of only 4 million      surely some news due soon in upcoming quarterly    lots of projects  no news lately


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 May 2021)

craigj said:


> Korab resources    trading at a mc of only 4 million      surely some news due soon in upcoming quarterly    lots of projects  no news lately



down on yesterday's Quarterly, but up 45% today ..... what do you know @craigj  ?


Maybe someone read on: .... _Korab Group has received an unsolicited approach from an Australian proprietary company which expressed an interest Winchester project. The other party advised Korab Group that their interest in the project stems from the high quality of the deposit and its potential to serve as a source of the raw material (magnesium carbonate) for the production of magnesium metal. The parties are currently discussing various potential transactions, including a potential sale of a part, or the whole of the Winchester project.  The discussions with the other party are ongoing but are incomplete and confidential_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 May 2021)

greggles said:


> Korab Resources has climbed 38.24% to 4.7c today after some good news regarding the pre-feasibility study to develop its Winchester *magnetite *deposit as a direct shipping ore (DSO) operation.  ....
> The economics of the project seem pretty robust. If everything goes to plan and the various assumptions, such as exchange rates and market prices for *magnetite*, remain within reasonable ranges, Winchester looks like a very profitable operation for KOR.




_The Group plans to develop the Winchester project as a quarry with the intention to produce raw *magnesium carbonate *rock which will then be crushed, screened, and sorted on-site prior to transfer to Darwin Port at East Arm, which is located approximately 90km by road from the project. The Company intends for a part of the output from the quarry to be sold as an un-processed magnesium carbonate and a part of the output to be sent for processing off-site into magnesium oxide in the form of high-grade and low-grade caustic calcined magnesia (CCM), and dead burned magnesia _(DBM).

and to @greggles , let's see if alchemy can take things further up the value chain. ... had to check

_Magnesite and dolomite are used to produce refractory bricks. MgCO3 is also used in flooring, fireproofing, fire extinguishing compositions, cosmetics, dusting powder, and toothpaste. _


----------



## Stockbailx (25 July 2021)

The quite achiever, currently in the bull-market as it nudges forward with small gains on the back of some, good resource, seems to be in the right place. Financially not a real big player but is capitalizing well considering.  May consider being on board, should things improve and the share price remain stable. Unsure how long the bulls will remain.


----------



## craigj (26 October 2021)

big day for korab on the back of world magnesium shortages

up 177% today


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 October 2021)

Reply to ASX Query.

1. The Company is in discussions with magnesium metal users and magnesium buyers, including car makers (Fiat and Daimler), and aluminium/magnesium alloy producers regarding potential supply of magnesium metal from Korab Group’s Winchester magnesium project located near Darwin in the Northern Territory. No commercial terms have been agreed between the parties. These discussions are incomplete. There can be no certainty that any agreement or agreements can be reached or that any transaction will eventuate from these discussions. Accordingly, no investment decision should be made on the basis of this information. The Company is also internally assessing the use of two solar farms adjacent to the Winchester project (Batchelor 1, and Batchelor 2) that have a combined capacity of 22MW  as the energy supplier to the project with the view to Winchester becoming a “zero-carbon” magnesium project. No discussions have been commenced with the owners and operators of the two solar farms pending the completion of the internal assessment.   

2. The discussions mentioned above are at an early stage and are incomplete. Consequently any announcement of the details of these discussions would be premature and speculative.  

3. As a further explanation to the recent trading in its securities, the Company points to: 
_a. Recent media articles and TV news stories regarding a threat of an imminent halt to global car production due to depletion of stockpiles of magnesium metal used as alloying element in production of aluminium alloys, which are then used extensively in car production. According to these articles, the shortage of magnesium metal is caused by severe cuts to magnesium production by China, which accounts for close to 90% of global magnesium metal production.  
b. Magnesium metal price rising from approximately $2,000 per tonne in October 2020 to approximately* $3,200 *per tonne in September 2021, and* $11,000* per tonne in October 2021.  _


----------



## barney (26 October 2021)

craigj said:


> big day for korab on the back of world magnesium shortages
> 
> up 177% today



Hope you are still holding Craig


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 October 2021)

I missed this one but may jump on.

Only other thought I had was that if Mg has risen in price so much in price the Chinese may decide to export it again. They wouldn’t do that, would they?

gg


----------



## Sean K (28 October 2021)

Interesting timing for a CR at 5.5c. Why would they do that when it was 2c last week?


----------



## Sean K (14 December 2021)

This has been a wild ride over the past three months. Looks like a short term floor at 5c.

Ann out today, not sure what it really means.


----------



## craigj (2 January 2022)

A serious retracement back to 5c   50 % from its high of 10c 

With a cap raising at 5.5c the current price at 5.2 looks a good entry price 

The market cap is now under 20 million for a large deposit of magnesium


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 January 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> .. if Mg has risen in price so much in price the Chinese may decide to export it again. They wouldn’t do that, would they?



Spot price for Mg in Yuan, 2021:


----------



## craigj (31 January 2022)

continue to hold and await some interest in the magnesium resource

awaiting the quarterly tomorrow  some kind of news is overdue


----------



## craigj (30 June 2022)

Market cap is now under $7 million  for a very large magnesium resource.  Seems an easy buy for the bottom drawer


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 August 2022)

5 year Mg price





and how is KOR tracking? quite well, it would seem> Not sure what led to last week's SP lift


----------



## barney (14 September 2022)

craigj said:


> Market cap is now under $7 million  for a very large magnesium resource.  Seems an easy buy for the bottom drawer



I think the MC is around $4-5 mill now??   Chart indicates some attention.  

They will need cash soon so the current bump higher could be a precursor to a cap raise.  Could be a decent trade in it post CR though.


----------

